

Qt 5.5.0 Releases, including Bluetooth LE, new SSL for iOS/OSX, 3D support - abstractbeliefs
http://www.qt.io/download-open-source/

======
turrini
Qt is wonderful. However they abandoned the Indie licensing. Now it's more
expensive for developers, compared to the monthly price of Xamarin, for
example.

